# what draw length and poundage yall shoot



## sawtoothscream

26.75 dl 60# 345 and 355 grain arrow around 270-280 fps area from what alien experts told me. i still have to fire her through a chrony


----------



## Buck-Bomb

I'm shooting an 06 hoyt rintec


----------



## TaylorDennis92

27inch at 57lbs chrono'd at 260


----------



## N7709K

I'm shooting 27"(it is a little short, but I can't get mods for my AM where I am now), 71lbs, 420ish grain FMJ at fast enough for me.


----------



## x-force hunter

28in 70 lbs 320fps.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

27 in, 56 lbs.


----------



## NMYoungGun

25", 52lbs


----------



## PSE Kid

i shoot 54lbs with a 25.675 inch draw wtih 376 grain arrows at 248. that is a little more than 51 ke.


----------



## kegan

With a long bow: 29" draw, 75-90# depending on what bow I'm shooting. Right now I have two shorter ones, 80# and 85#.

Speed is probablu 'pathetic' at best


----------



## cody roiter

kegan said:


> With a long bow: 29" draw, 75-90# depending on what bow I'm shooting. Right now I have two shorter ones, 80# and 85#.
> 
> Speed is probablu 'pathetic' at best


Shooting the same as Kegan.. 75-100+


----------



## countryboy173

25" only like 48 lbs


----------



## Buck-Bomb

name yalls speed to


----------



## N7709K

Idk on the speed, it is probably around 270ish.


----------



## Sighting In

27 in., 54 lbs, 328 grain arrow, getting around 260 ish (I should probably chrono it again soon).


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

29 inch 65 lbs. 380 grains 276 fps.


----------



## ChadLister

28 inch draw, 58 pounds, 300 grains, 310 fps


----------



## Wolfey

27" 80# alphamax 416gr axis @ 315fps


----------



## tru-force ss

28.5"draw 54 Lbs 290ish with my SS
28.5"draw 56lbs 284 with my bowmadness


----------



## 870 wingmaster

Bowtech 82nd airborne
26.5'' draw at 56lbs 
gold tip 5575 ted nugent series cut at 26.75''
Rage 2-blade broadhead 


And my speed is between 260fps and 265fps didn't get exact numbers cause the chrono was messing up but that's good enough for me!


----------



## kegan

Buck-Bomb said:


> name yalls speed to


If I could I would. I'm guessing about 150 fps though.


----------



## gprides

29" DL, 63#. Don't know speed.


----------



## BWiz

DL is 28.5" and 65# draw wgt.


----------



## Princess

34# @23"
I'm on my way to 40# for deer season this year. I don't know my speed.


----------



## MichiganMan10

wheels= 30 inch draw 63 pounds at roughly 280
trad= 28ish draw at 46 pounds prolly around 160


----------



## nelliott

28" 67lbs


----------



## TH30060X

28in 66lbs


----------



## Sighting In

You know what I find funny? We can all just spit out our info on our bows and set ups without any problems. Then we get into the classroom and we can't remember the answers to test questions. I just find that a bit ironic...


----------



## Buck-Bomb

sighting in said:


> you know what i find funny? We can all just spit out our info on our bows and set ups without any problems. Then we get into the classroom and we can't remember the answers to test questions. I just find that a bit ironic...


 ++++1


----------



## celticgladiator

Currently set up at 31.5 dl at 65 lbs.


----------



## TaylorDennis92

Sighting In said:


> You know what I find funny? We can all just spit out our info on our bows and set ups without any problems. Then we get into the classroom and we can't remember the answers to test questions. I just find that a bit ironic...


we remember what we like


----------



## NDbowhunter31

65 pounds, 27.25 draw length, at about 265 fps


----------



## countryboy173

countryboy173 said:


> 25" only like 48 lbs


+ 235 grains and 250 fps


----------



## Buck-Bomb

what bows yall shoot. and name the year of the bow.


----------



## MartinCheetah08

70.3 pounds at a 27 inch draw never chrono'd I'm guessing around 290-300 fps


----------



## N7709K

Thats with my AM 35.


----------



## tylerolsen12

29 and 55lbs with my conny (target bow) and with my x force im at 29 and 59lbs


----------



## Albtraum

2005 PSE Nova S4 29.5" DL, ~55#. Unknown speed.


----------



## Buck-Bomb

ttt


----------



## Noah2016

21 1/2'' 47lbs shooting 227


----------



## Mach12

60ponuds 26.5 getting 265fps


----------



## Ignition kid

I have a 26" draw, but my arrows are at 25 1/4" since i have a drop away rest, my poundage is 58# but i am going to get it up to 60-65# before archery season so i can get better pass-through power at further distances. My arrow weighs 368 grains and I shoot easton axis 400's.


----------



## Ignition kid

Buck-Bomb said:


> I shoot 22 in. draw and 44 pounds with a 309 grain arrow. Speed is 184.


When I had my ignition, at 40 pounds with probably a 300 grain arrow and a 24" draw it was shooting 204 fps. I don't know how fast my switchback is but it's probably shooting 250-260 fps maybe faster.


----------



## Mach12

Ignition kid said:


> I have a 26" draw, but my arrows are at 25 1/4" since i have a drop away rest, my poundage is 58# but i am going to get it up to 60-65# before archery season so i can get better pass-through power at further distances. My arrow weighs 368 grains and I shoot easton axis 400's.


dude you don't need more poundage for a pass through. i had a pse spider 25 draw 40pounds and passed rite through the deer at 20yards. my dad shot a slow Oneida black eagle with 50pnds 28in draw at 30yards and expendables and went clear trough and the deer dropped in like 10 yards. heck man Fred bear killed deer with recurves all day and got lots of passes. you would be fine with the setup you have unless you want to have more holding weight witch helps for accuracy. at least thats for me dont know bout you.


----------



## Ignition kid

Mach12 said:


> dude you don't need more poundage for a pass through. i had a pse spider 25 draw 40pounds and passed rite through the deer at 20yards. my dad shot a slow Oneida black eagle with 50pnds 28in draw at 30yards and expendables and went clear trough and the deer dropped in like 10 yards. heck man Fred bear killed deer with recurves all day and got lots of passes. you would be fine with the setup you have unless you want to have more holding weight witch helps for accuracy. at least thats for me dont know bout you.


 I know i don't need more poundage for a pass-through but i know i can pull more poundage without me struggling to pull it back, and it is easy for me to pull it back now at 58# so i might as well bump it up a little more.


----------



## Hoyt_man

my hunting bow is 29 in. 68lbs.-not sure the speed but super fast.


----------



## ReezenGirl

26" DL, 45 lbs., 6.5 Mathews Reezen - Love it!


----------



## kegan

Mach12 said:


> dude you don't need more poundage for a pass through. i had a pse spider 25 draw 40pounds and passed rite through the deer at 20yards. my dad shot a slow Oneida black eagle with 50pnds 28in draw at 30yards and expendables and went clear trough and the deer dropped in like 10 yards. heck man Fred bear killed deer with recurves all day and got lots of passes. you would be fine with the setup you have unless you want to have more holding weight witch helps for accuracy. at least thats for me dont know bout you.


Fred Bear shot 65# recurves though, even thuogh he could get it done with 40#. 

The increase of bow weight is a natural tendency to use the most power you can handle, so you can shoot farther and kill more cleanly. A well built wooden bow at 45# is more than enough to kill a deer or turkey, but I'm shooting longbows pulling 80#. 

The old addage is to shoot the heaviest bow you can without straining. No reason to let that fall by the wayside.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

27.5 in, 45#. Soon to be 52#.


----------



## Ignition kid

I shoot a 2007 mathews switchback shooting easton axis 400's at 56# actually and my arrows weigh 370 grains in all maybe a little heavier and we chronographed it and it said it was shooting 227 fps. It seems slow but to me it shoots pretty fast for shooting such a heavy arrow. the archery shop recommended me to shoot lighter arrows like the eston flatlines but I like the hard hitting easton axis arrows, they have so much penetration and are very strong, and besides, speed isn't everything and i shoot one pin out to 25 yards which is good enough for me so i only need 3 pins out to 40.


----------



## Jared Les

Generally between 55-60 pounds depending on the draw cycle of the bow, and around 26" draw length again depending on the bow.


----------



## kegan

Ignition kid said:


> I shoot a 2007 mathews switchback shooting easton axis 400's at 56# actually and my arrows weigh 370 grains in all maybe a little heavier and we chronographed it and it said it was shooting 227 fps. It seems slow but to me it shoots pretty fast for shooting such a heavy arrow. the archery shop recommended me to shoot lighter arrows like the eston flatlines but I like the hard hitting easton axis arrows, they have so much penetration and are very strong, and besides, speed isn't everything and i shoot one pin out to 25 yards which is good enough for me so i only need 3 pins out to 40.


Now THAT'S the right mentallity!


----------



## Buck-Bomb

ttt


----------



## mustang kid

i shoot mathews mustang at 23' and 35# gettin 208 out of it


----------



## Buck-Bomb

ttt


----------



## gobblercrazy

27.5 in draw, 55lbs, thinking there flying around 250 fps or so but no idea without chrono


----------



## bagel77

28 inch 71.6 lbs


----------



## MOHALucan

Mine is all in my signature below.....


----------



## buglebuster

In the sig.:down:


----------



## Ajulson92

28.5" and 75#


----------



## Joe(y)

28" 60 lbs


----------



## N7709K

Ajulson92 said:


> 28.5" and 75#


How does the reezen shoot at 75#?


----------



## NMYoungGun

50 lbs, 26.5in DL, around 220fps


----------



## Robinhooder3

Sighting In said:


> You know what I find funny? We can all just spit out our info on our bows and set ups without any problems. Then we get into the classroom and we can't remember the answers to test questions. I just find that a bit ironic...


28 inch draw 55 pound pull 309 grain arrow 260 fps

btw answer to question 26 on my last test was D and on question 30 it was A lol.


----------



## Wolfey

N7709K said:


> How does the reezen shoot at 75#?


just put a few twists in the cables increases poundage. Thats how I got my alphamax up to 84#.


----------



## Jared Les

Wolfey said:


> just put a few twists in the cables increases poundage. Thats how I got my alphamax up to 84#.


It works but you have to be carefull doing it. Hoyt limbs can take the extra stress but cheaper limbs on some other bows will crack under the added preload.


----------



## Lhunter101

23 inches 45 pounds


----------



## BowBoy78

got you all beat
30.5 in
58lbs

The doctor says iam not done growing 
dont know what iam going to do for a bow if 
i grow too much more


----------



## BowBoy78

BowBoy78 said:


> got you all beat
> 30.5 in
> 58lbs
> 
> The doctor says iam not done growing
> dont know what iam going to do for a bow if
> i grow too much more


iam only 15


----------



## Sighting In

BowBoy78 said:


> iam only 15


Dude, that's got to be freakishly tall! :tongue:

Good luck when you are done. I know a guy who had to get custom Hoyt cams just for the bow to fit him.


----------



## kegan

BowBoy78 said:


> iam only 15


With a trad bow that would be what? About 29-29.5"? Hehehe...

My brother has you beat:wink:.

He's 15, 6', 270lbs. If he straightenened out for proper form he'd have a 30" trad draw.

Yes, he is a freak


----------



## x-force hunter

Now with my Omen. 67lbs, 28" DL, 375 grain arrow, 331fps.


----------



## countryboy173

Ignition kid said:


> When I had my ignition, at 40 pounds with probably a 300 grain arrow and a 24" draw it was shooting 204 fps. I don't know how fast my switchback is but it's probably shooting 250-260 fps maybe faster.


Your probably more like 275ish because my SBXT is set @ 25" draw 47 lbs and i get 249 so plus the switchback is IBO rated 3fps faster than the XT.


----------



## Evinrude

28 inches 61 lbs about 315 grain arrows shooting about 280.
PS im 13


----------



## AR_Headhunter

30 inch 71 lbs


----------



## deerhunter5

Diamond edge 24" #41 give or take, smokin [email protected]~185, LOL,:embara:


----------



## therazor302

31" DL 28# Limbs, 34# at my DL.

But I shoot recurve so it's not too low. In fact I'm getting close to the level I'd like to max out at.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

Allegience 60lb/29", Powerflight [email protected], 100gn Rocket Steelhead, 255fps, 58lb KE


----------



## ChadLister

28" 58 pounds


----------



## archerykid13

23.5 in. and 45 lbs


----------



## flyfisher117

ehh some where between 28 and 29 in draw and about 53lbs and idk about arrows havent ever really looked:rock:


----------



## bmayville

*shooting*

drawing 60lbs, 21in draw length 100gr Montecs, 400gpi Beman Hunters


----------



## corpralbarn

Im shooting 30# at 26". im sure its slower than crap compared to most. my bow is supposed to do 279ibo.


----------



## 4hArcher

30lbs micro midas 3 I can hardly shoot 20 yards lol.


----------



## corpralbarn

i can shoot 20 but i need some practice to be very good


----------



## b.a.muskie

30-31 inch draw, 65 ounds(need to turn it up), im guessing its at 260fps


----------



## gunner77

Martin Cheetah 08' 26 inch DL , 55 pounds , and i'm guessing around 260 fps.


----------



## BearElement5

28 length 60 pounds i am 13 over 300 fps


----------



## N7709K

BearElement5 said:


> 28 length 60 pounds i am 13 over 300 fps


what arrows are you shooting to get over 300fps?


----------



## bowhunter12791

27.5 in.....maxed out a 68 lb.... not sure on IBO but im shooting a Parker Pheonix 32 w/ every penny i have in it.. haha


----------



## BearElement5

N7709K said:


> what arrows are you shooting to get over 300fps?


Carbon fury


----------



## x-force hunter

What's the arrow weight? Have you chronoed the bow or are you just guessing?


----------



## N7709K

x-force hunter said:


> What's the arrow weight? Have you chronoed the bow or are you just guessing?


I was gonna ask the same thing. I shot carbon furys out of my old diamond and at 27" 61lbs they shot 263.


----------



## Ignition kid

countryboy173 said:


> Your probably more like 275ish because my SBXT is set @ 25" draw 47 lbs and i get 249 so plus the switchback is IBO rated 3fps faster than the XT.


I did the speed test online and they said for mine to be shooting about 251fps and keep in mind i am shooting a heavi arrow and i have a 26" draw length. It will be shootingabout 270-280 or more once I get up to 70#.


----------



## BearElement5

sorry i put over 300fps i meant right at 300fps and i also told yall the previous arrows i was using


----------



## N7709K

Bear, what is the gpi, tip weight and kind of fletching on the arrows?

I got the new mods put on my AM 35 today. I am pleased to say the least with how it shoots. Here are the new specs:
73lbs
29"
480gr arrow 
shoots at 272fps with a whopping 80ft/lbs of KE


----------



## x-force hunter

Now I know that you are not getting close to 300fps. The bows IBO is only 302fps. The carbon fury arrows are probably close 400+ grains so your probably closer to 250fps at 60# 28"


----------



## BearElement5

Haha just kiddin i only get 265 270:wink: seeing if any of you all would really get bent out of shape instead of trying to help me. i have a ? about the drop rests


----------



## BearElement5

do they shoot more accurate consistent and as fast as the whisker biscuit


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL

Well Just Think About It No Arrow Contack!!!


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL

BearElement5 said:


> do they shoot more accurate consistent and as fast as the whisker biscuit





BearElement5 said:


> 28 length 60 pounds i am 13 over 300 fps


That Bow Ibo Speed is 302 and a ibo setup is 30" Draw and 70Lbs so im guessing your shooting around 250 260:wink:


----------



## N7709K

BoWTeChAdMiRaL said:


> That Bow Ibo Speed is 302 and a ibo setup is 29" Draw and 70Lbs so im guessing your shooting around 250 260:wink:


ibo is measured at 30"


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL

N7709K said:


> ibo is measured at 30"


Yes That Is What I said


----------



## x-force hunter

You edited your post but you cant edit his quote.


----------



## dixiesportsman9

09 82nd airborne 27.5,60lbs. 300 grain arrow 327fps.
07 allegiance 28,62lbs,367 grain arrow montec 3 blade 292 fps


----------



## DustyManion

28.5 inches 72# 70% let off chronoed at 312


----------



## iharangozo94

BowBoy78 said:


> got you all beat
> 30.5 in
> 58lbs
> 
> The doctor says iam not done growing
> dont know what iam going to do for a bow if
> i grow too much more


sorry bud.
30.5" 76lbs hunting
30.75" 56lbs target


----------



## iharangozo94

N7709K said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing. I shot carbon furys out of my old diamond and at 27" 61lbs they shot 263.


you can shoot almost any arrow out of the monster at those specs and get 300+


----------



## hunter14

APA blackmamba mx2. 27" draw, and shooting at 57 pounds. Dont know speed but somewhere around 270-290


----------



## Southern Boy

26 inches 60 lb


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL

iharangozo94 said:


> you can shoot almost any arrow out of the monster at those specs and get 300+


There is no need to go to you local pro shop to shoot the monster just hold a crowbar in you hand and let some body hit with a sledge hammer:teeth:


----------



## twiant

*,*

60 lbs at 30'' draw. Im shooten 330fps


----------



## iharangozo94

BoWTeChAdMiRaL said:


> There is no need to go to you local pro shop to shoot the monster just hold a crowbar in you hand and let some body hit with a sledge hammer:teeth:


no reason to shoot a bowtech, just let some one hit you in the head with a bat.


----------



## Alexb7109

29/29.5 inches at 70 pounds with a 29 inch arrow. gets 230fps right on the dot


----------



## cali hunter

bow tech general 27in. draw 62 lb at about 267


----------



## chaseingmuleys

pulling about 85 pounds with 29 inch draw


----------



## kegan

chaseingmuleys said:


> pulling about 85 pounds with 29 inch draw


What's your bow?


----------

